# Favorite Mixers drink recipes!



## Bernadette (Nov 10, 2006)

My Mom gave me this recipe and they are oh so yummy. Beware though they're pretty strong!

1/4th cup cream of coconut (not coconut milk. You can find this stuff in the booze section at the store)
1/4th cup Malibu Rum
1/4th cup Vodka
Sprinkle with cinnamon on top

The 1/4th of a cup vodka was too strong for me so I make em with just one shot. I don't even like coconut but woo these things are sooo tasty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_Thanks Bernadette for starting the thread. Everybody's got a favorite drink, give us the recipe for yours!_


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

haha in the "booze section". 

those sound pretty tastey, although I coudlnt handle that much vodka either.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 11, 2006)

They sound yummy....thanks hun!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds good.  And strong.  3 sips would floor me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am a lightweight.  When I have a cold, Nyquil gives me a buzz.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 11, 2006)

MMM that sounds so good! I love Mailbu Rum!


----------



## JJones (Nov 11, 2006)

-


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_......1/4th cup cream of coconut (not coconut milk. You can find this stuff in the booze section at the store)
...._

 
I use Cream of Coconut occasionally with cooking.  If you can't find it in the "Booze Section" you can usually find it in the aisles with Hispanic/Asian/Eastern Indian cooking ingredients.  Coco Lopez is a good brand. 

Cheers!

PS I really wish my grocery store listed it as the "Booze Section", as that would be too funny!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 13, 2006)

Coco Lopez is the brand of cream of coconut I bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone knows it's the booze section! Hahah :ilike:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2006)

Side note:  Bernadette-Your hair rocks!  I absolutely love it!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 13, 2006)

Ooo sounds yummy, I'm definitely gonna try this!!  Lord know I love me some liquor LOL.


----------



## mzjae (Dec 8, 2006)

Mmmmm...this makes me wanna drink again.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 14, 2006)

Ohhh I'm always looking for more recipes! You know what I love... when I got my grocery store and part of the cookie aisle name is "Hispanic Cookies" and I'm like "really there are _hispanic_ cookies?" I have all these stereotypical thoughts in my head and well it makes me LoL... however it was just a side note... and not offensive at all b/c I'm Hispanic. 

Yay, disclaimers!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Ohhh I'm always looking for more recipes! You know what I love... when I got my grocery store and part of the cookie aisle name is "Hispanic Cookies" and I'm like "really there are hispanic cookies?" I have all these stereotypical thoughts in my head and well it makes me LoL... however it was just a side note... and not offensive at all b/c I'm Hispanic. 

Yay, disclaimers!_

 
Haha are there little cookies with little sombreros??? I've never heard of such a thing. I'm part Mexican so there is my disclaimer too!


----------



## jenii (Dec 14, 2006)

Pretty strong, eh? That's exactly how I like 'em. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sounds good. I know I've got Malibu lying around somewhere, and voddy, but no cream of coconut. I suppose I'll have to improvise.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

mmm sounds good.
We should make this a drink mixing thread.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

*Dirty Girl Scout*
1 oz vodka
1 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
1 oz Bailey's® Irish cream
1 oz white creme de menthe

Mix the vodka, kahlua and bailey's and pour over ice. Pour the creme de menthe down the center of the glass. Looks gross, but tastes delicious!    
*Absolut Summer*
1 1/2 oz Absolut® Citron vodka
3/4 oz sweet and sour mix
1/2 oz Sprite® soda
3 oz soda water
1 slice lemon

Add all ingredients except lemon to shaker filled with ice. Cover and shake vigorously. Strain contents into ice filled collins glass. Garnish with lemon. 

*note* A great summer refresher. Shaking and straining the drink makes it frothy. This drink is also good when you need to 'wet your whistle'. A good first drink of the afternoon or evening. 

*Bald Pussy*
1 1/2 shots melon liqueur
1 shot lime vodka
1 shot Absolut® vodka
1 shot triple sec
1 1/2 shots blueberry schnapps
1 splash lime juice
1 splash 7-Up® soda
Pour ingredients over ice in a highball glass and shake.    

*Godiva Chocolate Martini*
1 1/2 shots Godiva® chocolate liqueur
1 1/2 shots creme de cacao
1/2 shot vodka
2 1/2 shots half-and-half
Mix all ingredients in a shaker with ice, shake and pour into a chilled cocktail glass.  

*Diva*
1 1/2 oz Absolut® vodka
1/2 oz passion-fruit juice
1/2 oz lime juice
1 tbsp cherry juice
fill with 7-Up® soda
Pour and build in a tall glass or collins glass. Fill with 7-up. Garnish with cherry and lime.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite, becuase I dont' really drink liquor I'm a beer gal. LOL

Vodka, Cranberry juice and a splash of Ruby Red Grapefruit juice.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not even really a drinker, by any standard. I drank at Ko Olina when we went to the Luau but that was the first time in the better part of a year. 
I do like to entertain though and it's always nice to be able to give people a treat.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 14, 2006)

This thread belongs in the "deep thoughts" section!  It obviously requires more attention as a good drink is defeneteley a serious subject


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2006)

I love a good margarita. but i RARELY get them Usually its like I'm drinking, straight bottled margarita mix... .. . with cheap Tequila.. gross. Ive had one amazing Margarita in a tiny little dive bar in Hollywood. I forgot the name of it it was a small margarita and it was 6 bucks! but damn it was good!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh Shimmer, those all sound so good. I need to go shopping. Does Santa give alcohol? Hah :sangel:


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_My favorite, becuase I dont' really drink liquor I'm a beer gal. LOL

Vodka, Cranberry juice and a splash of Ruby Red Grapefruit juice._

 
You should try cranberry juice with vanilla vodka. Sounds kinda weird but it's good! The vanilla vodka jsut kind of cuts down on the tart-ness a little.


----------



## tiffie0023 (Dec 14, 2006)

those coconut martini's sound yummy!

my fave drinks:

dreamsicle:
1 part licor 43
2 parts milk
2 parts orange juice
shake with ice and serve
so yummy - tastes just like a creamsicle!

south beach martini:
equal parts malibu rum, vanila vodka, and pineapple juice
shake with ice and serve


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_My favorite, becuase I dont' really drink liquor I'm a beer gal. LOL

Vodka, Cranberry juice and a splash of Ruby Red Grapefruit juice._

 

Isn't that a bay breeze or is it a sea breeze, I always get thoes two mixed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol.

My favorite is similar though, Vodka, Cranberry, and Pineapple juice....can you cay YUMMM!!!  

Whenever I go to order a drink I always have to explain it cause like I said, I always mix the two up  and they always tell me but I always forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Isn't that a bay breeze or is it a sea breeze, I always get thoes two mixed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.

My favorite is similar though, Vodka, Cranberry, and Pineapple juice....can you cay YUMMM!!!  

Whenever I go to order a drink I always have to explain it cause like I said, I always mix the two up  and they always tell me but I always forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Sounds good, someone also made me one with orange juice in a addition to all those other ingrediants and it was yummy!

And I think it's called...Sea Breeze...and yours ia called a Hawaiian Sea Breeze.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_You should try cranberry juice with vanilla vodka. Sounds kinda weird but it's good! The vanilla vodka jsut kind of cuts down on the tart-ness a little._

 

Interesting, I think I'll try that one day.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

Almond Joy:

1 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
1/2 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1/2 oz creme de almond


Pour the kahlua into a chilled rocks glass. Carefully layer the amaretto and creme de almond on top.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Almond Joy:

1 oz Kahlua coffee liqueur
1/2 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1/2 oz creme de almond


Pour the kahlua into a chilled rocks glass. Carefully layer the amaretto and creme de almond on top._

 
Shimmer you're killin' me over here! I want to try all of these


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

polar bear


1/2 oz creme de cacao
1/2 oz peppermint schnapps

Mix drinks over ice before serving in a shot glass. Tastes like a peppermint patty!  Serve in a shotglass.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Me too, gonna have me drunk for no reason. LOL


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 14, 2006)

shimmer, your bald pussy sounds amazing, lol

i just got back from a cruise and ever since, i've been wanting to try new drinks and stuff.
does anyone here watch top chef? last night they had to make their own drinks and they looked so good (well some of them)


----------



## aeni (Dec 14, 2006)

I drink more wine than mixed or hard alcohol.  But here's a favorite that's only good in the winter:

Snuggler:
Hot Chocolate
Baileys (1-2 shots/cup)

I found Bailey's to be the smoothest.  Kahlua, Rum, and Whiskey don't really taste too yummy in it. Try some flavored schnapps though!

If you make your own hot chocolate rather than powder, bittersweet versions taste pretty well with this along with sugary cocoa.

For presentation - use a glass mug with peppermint or cocoa around the lip or whip cream and peppermint topping.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

*The Sushi Flower*

DH and I were playing chemistry and threw this together.  He usually makes it, so I will try and recall correctly what it takes. 

*Orangina soda*-About a third.
Kind of hard to find in the US, but definitely a vital part.  It isn't like regular orange soda.  Orangina is much drier (not sweet) and has bits of pulp in it. 

*Cranapple Juice*-About a third.

*Pineapple Juice*-Just a bit (like my accurate, scientific measurements? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

*Pomegranite Juice*-Just a splash to dry it up.

Then, the *boooooze*.  We make two variations.  In my fave, you add a shot of coconut rum.  Or in another version, instead of the rum, add a shot of Vanilla Absolut (which I was surprised to find out, does not taste like vanilla-flavoured ass or vanilla extract).

Of course I picked the name, not DH, because the drink turned out the colour of Sushi Flower.  Yes hubby calls them that as well.  Which cracks me up.  

They are best when served with a barbeque on your back deck and followed by sex for dessert.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 16, 2006)

I love hot weather drinks like that. 

I've had two polar bears tonight (which is a RARITY for me as I don't drink at home as a rule...) & it's really a seasonal drink.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 16, 2006)

My 2 faves that I always order at the bar are (I'm not sure exactly how much alcohol you use):

*Madres*= Vodka + OJ + Cran. Juice

*Midori Sour*= Midori (melon liquer) + Sweet & Sour mix --I swear it's like a liquid Jolly Rancher, yummmmmm!

When my friends and I pre-game (aka: drink before we go out, so we don't spend all our rent $$$ at the bar/club, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I usually play bartender and make something with:


*Seagram's Orange Twisted Gin-->* my all*-*time favorite liqour! It goes with ANYTHING! 
*Zygo* (peach vodka) 
A splash of *Sprite or 7up* (or sometimes those Smirnoff or Bacardi malt beverages, just for the carbonation) 
*Cran. Juice, OJ,* and/or *Pineapple Juice* 
I usually just dump everything together in a little shaker (add the soda/Bacardi last or it'll be flat), just varying the amounts of juice & alcohol until it's perfect...funny thing is those amounts change everytime I make 'em! Oh and if we're really feelin like divas that night, we drink them out of these twisted-stemmed martini glasses; and I add just a teeeeeny bit of Grenadine & a cherry after pouring it...PRETTTYFULLLLLL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got a name for it yet, but it's pretty much my "specialty" drink


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_My 2 faves that I always order at the bar are (I'm not sure exactly how much alcohol you use):

*Madres*= Vodka + OJ + Cran. Juice

*Midori Sour*= Midori (melon liquer) + Sweet & Sour mix --I swear it's like a liquid Jolly Rancher, yummmmmm!

When my friends and I pre-game (aka: drink before we go out, so we don't spend all our rent $$$ at the bar/club, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I usually play bartender and make something with:


*Seagram's Orange Twisted Gin-->* my all*-*time favorite liqour! It goes with ANYTHING! 
*Zygo* (peach vodka) 
A splash of *Sprite or 7up* (or sometimes those Smirnoff or Bacardi malt beverages, just for the carbonation) 
*Cran. Juice, OJ,* and/or *Pineapple Juice* 
I usually just dump everything together in a little shaker (add the soda/Bacardi last or it'll be flat), just varying the amounts of juice & alcohol until it's perfect...funny thing is those amounts change everytime I make 'em! Oh and if we're really feelin like divas that night, we drink them out of these twisted-stemmed martini glasses; and I add just a teeeeeny bit of Grenadine & a cherry after pouring it...PRETTTYFULLLLLL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got a name for it yet, but it's pretty much my "specialty" drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Somebody made me that Madres at my house. Didn't know the name thanks! Oooo, and Midori sours are  greeaat! Ooo, been sippin on some Icehouse I can't type. LOL


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_This thread belongs in the "deep thoughts" section!  It obviously requires more attention as a good drink is defeneteley a serious subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheers to that!!


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

My contribution to the drink recipes:

Puerto Rican Coquito (I got this recipe from a good friend from PR...you'll never look at eggnog the same way again)

INGREDIENTS
6 egg yolks 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
4 tablespoons vanilla extract 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
5 (12 fluid ounce) cans evaporated milk 
1 (10 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk 
1 (14 ounce) can cream of coconut 
4 1/4 cups light rum 
DIRECTIONS
In a medium bowl, whisk egg yolks until smooth. Whisk in cinnamon and vanilla Stir in coconut milk, cream of coconut, sweetened condensed milk, evaporated milk, and rum. Taste and adjust cinnamon and vanilla if desired. Blend well and strain through a fine sieve or cheesecloth. Pour into clean bottles. Serve chilled. 


Yum!!!!!!


----------



## Renee (Dec 18, 2006)

Caramel Apple Martin
Equal parts Apple pucker, butterscotch schnapps, vanilla vodka.
Drizzle caramel ice cream topping in martini glass prior to pouring drink.
YUM!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright girlies, this is what I always crave:: Home Enhanced Sangria-

Ingredients-
2 Oranges
1 apple
1 lime
bar syrup (optional)
1 bottle of "Real Sangria" (that's the brand)
2 cups of Apple Rum*

First you cut up all the fruit. Squeeze the juice of it into a pitcher then put all the fruit in pulp side up and pour a little bit of bar syrup on it (at least if you like it sweeter). Pour enough apple rum to cover the fruit and let it sit in the fridge for a few hours. Afterwards, pour in the rest of the rum and add sangria. I like to do a half and half version, depending on how strong you like it. I like to let it sit for a good 3-4 hours, but you can drink it right then... this is an awesome recipe... it's pure alcohol so a few cups are you should be golden. It's so sweet and the longer you let it sit and chill in the fridge- it just tastes better every day. I made this for my birthday party and everyone loved it. SO cheap too, I think to make a pitcher of this is like 8 dollars.


*Edit- apple rum is just my favorite, I have made it with everything. My favorites being dark rum, brandy, whiskey and at the very end vodka... so whatever you have on hand =)


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 20, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_My contribution to the drink recipes:

Puerto Rican Coquito (I got this recipe from a good friend from PR...you'll never look at eggnog the same way again)

INGREDIENTS
6 egg yolks 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
4 tablespoons vanilla extract 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
5 (12 fluid ounce) cans evaporated milk 
1 (10 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk 
1 (14 ounce) can cream of coconut 
4 1/4 cups light rum 
DIRECTIONS
In a medium bowl, whisk egg yolks until smooth. Whisk in cinnamon and vanilla Stir in coconut milk, cream of coconut, sweetened condensed milk, evaporated milk, and rum. Taste and adjust cinnamon and vanilla if desired. Blend well and strain through a fine sieve or cheesecloth. Pour into clean bottles. Serve chilled. 


Yum!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ZOMG, I love it! My grandmother brought back a case for my family the last time she went to the island to visit family, and she couldn't remember how to make it. It is honestly the tastiest thing I've ever encountered. I guess I'll be having an extra merry christmas this year! haha


----------



## sharyn (Dec 22, 2006)

Chartreuse with hot chocolate. try it before you say "uuugh"


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 22, 2006)

i remember back in the day when you had the 3 basic groups of alcohol and you had to like the taste of it or you couldn't drink.now, there is all of this flavored and mixed shit ...ugh!

my favorite alcoholic drinks?  

tequila,vodka,whiskey,and beer....STRAIGHT!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_...tequila,vodka,whiskey,and beer....STRAIGHT!_

 
Wha??? No umbrellas or plastic monkeys that hold fruit on their tails??


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

Strawberry cheesecake.

1/2 oz grenadine
1/2 oz cranberry juice
1/2 oz vanilla vodka.
omg yummy.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Strawberry cheesecake.

1/2 oz grenadine
1/2 oz cranberry juice
1/2 oz vanilla vodka.
omg yummy._

 
My mouth just fell open, yum!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

it is REALLY good.
And, if you're like me and don't like the taste of alcohol that much, it's a great drink because you've got the vodka there and can adjust to taste, and not have that "omgitsamixeddrink" taste.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_shimmer, your bald pussy sounds amazing, lol_


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wha??? No umbrellas or plastic monkeys that hold fruit on their tails??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha once I got this funny looking Giraffe... 


it was deformed.. holding fruit with his foot.. haha .. who buys that stuff!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 11, 2007)

My poision if you will is :

Captain Morgan and Dr. Pepper - its soooo smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Captain Morgan Reserve - even better.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 11, 2007)

The Red-Headed Slut

1/4 jagermeister
1/4 peach schnapps
1/2 cranberry juice

Mmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't like Jager, dont' worry...the peach/cranberry combo cuts the unpleasant flavors in Jager. 

Being a natural red-head, this drink is naturally my favorite!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG. This sounds DELISH!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Strawberry cheesecake.

1/2 oz grenadine
1/2 oz cranberry juice
1/2 oz vanilla vodka.
omg yummy._


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wha??? No umbrellas or plastic monkeys that hold fruit on their tails??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one place I used to go to in Florida used to give out little plastic animals on the drink.  The goal was to collect them all (I think there was about fifteen of them).

My drink-- Crown and Coke.  It's even better if it's Special Reserve.

My opinion (and it's just my opinion) is that guys should not drink girly girl foo-foo drinks.  If it's pink and kicks your ass straight to the curb, it's not foo-foo.  If it's pink and frothy and looks like something that came out of a kid's candy store and there's maybe one eighth of a jigger of alcohol in it- you need help.  

I'm putting this out here cause my good friend's boyfriend ordered a grasshopper and I was all "Hahahaha.  Funny... no, seriously?  That's it?"  I was drinking my Crown and Coke and a beer.

And for those of you who's never heard of a grasshopper:

http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/435

Honestly, it looks like minty foam.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha, I <3 my grasshoppers... I drink alcohol partially for taste... no other beverage gets so creative and has a little reward at the end of the drinks.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_And for those of you who's never heard of a grasshopper:

http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/435

Honestly, it looks like minty foam._

 
wtf does it taste like???


----------



## lemurian (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been trying to ignore this post as I don't drink these days (breastfeeding).  But I wonder if anyone knows how to make a proper Amaretto Frost?  The best I've had was at Cafe Giovanni in Berkeley, CA, but I've not been able to replicate it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the mean time, my favorite Summer drink is a very easy, very peachy Sex on the Beach --

Equal parts:
Malibu Rum
Peach Schnapps
Pineapple Juice

And enough Grenadine to make it REALLY pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Serve on the rocks.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_wtf does it taste like???_

 
It tastes like a sweet frothy mint drink... really rich... maybe what bailey's holiday mint would taste with frothy milk and very cold.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 14, 2007)

my friends finds my drink recipe gross lol but i adore it plus its mixing alcohol lol whew knew a 16 y/o have imagination huh?

1/2 glass of coca cola
add in bit of Vodka
then add in Orange Bacardi Breezer

hey presto a yummy drink lol


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_You should try cranberry juice with vanilla vodka. Sounds kinda weird but it's good! The vanilla vodka jsut kind of cuts down on the tart-ness a little._

 
This is one of my favorites...but with a variation..

Vanilla Vodka
Cranberry Juice
Squeeze of Lime
Splash of Soda (club soda, bubbly water)

it's also delish with white cranberry juice, if you can find it!

very refreshing.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 21, 2007)

FYI You can go to TGIFriday's website and get the recipes to their drinks.


----------



## msmack (Apr 7, 2007)

My all time favorite girly drink is the 'GUMMI BEAR.' I enjoyed one at 'the oldest licenced pub this side of san diego' (The Lorne)  in Courtenay B.C. (Vancouver Island) tonight!

*'GUMMI BEAR'*
1 shot Bol's Creme de Banane
1 shot Sourpuss Raspberry
Fill with 7-up/sprite (which ever you fancy!)
Wedge of lime

ABSOLUTE GIRLY DRINK HEAVEN!

I also enjoy ...

*PORN STAR*
1 shot Bol's blue curacao (sp?)
1 shot Sourpuss Raspberry
Fill with Sprite/7-up

Ok, last but not least... my favorite shot....

*'APPLE PIE SHOT'*
.5 ounce Butter Ripple Schnapps
.5 ounce Sourpuss Green apple
dash of cinnamon
Shake with ice in the boozy shaker!
serve in shotglass...MMMMMM!

I like various other beverages as well...I thought I list the most interesting!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a new drink that is really simple yet very tasty.

The Peachy Puff:

Peach vodka with club soda if you like your drinks less sweet or if you are like me and lik eyour drinks on the sweeter side, peach vodka with 7-up.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

nothing outta the ordinary but i loveee Hypnotic & Pineapple.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2007)

You guys what about Oatmeal Cookies and their Best friend- Oatmeal Raisin Cookies? You can serve them as shooters (most common) or just as a martini. 

I drink my Oatmeal cookies like this:


1oz butterscotch schnapps 
1 oz Irish cream liqueur (Bailey's) 
1/2 oz of cinnamon schnapps (Hot Damn!) 
Or Oatmeal Raisin Cookies:


3/4 oz butterscotch schnapps 
3/4 oz Irish cream liqueur 
splash of Jägermeister 
splash of cinnamon schnapps


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 21, 2007)

my dorms favorite drinks:

Red Headed Mexican:  7oz Sprite, 2oz Tequila (we like white tequila for this) and grenadine.

Amaretto Sour: 2 oz Amaretto & a couple splashes of sweet & sour mix

& The 206: white cranberry peach or strawberry juice with vodka and grenadine to make the drink pretty, sometimes we make it into a cranberry sunrise by adding orange juice.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 26, 2007)

Pommartini -

Equal parts gin and 100% pomegranate juice
Splash of Perrier

I stumbled upon this the other night . . . it's really delightful. The pomegranate cancels out the saltiness of the gin, but you still get the juniper flavor. Delish! A great way to introduce gin to people who don't really care for the spirit.


----------



## Marielle001 (Jul 30, 2007)

My favorite drink (besides a Screwdriver) is Flip Juice!
1/3 Mountain Dew
1/3 Gin
1/3 Orange Juice

It's meant to be a punch, but you can mix individual drinks. I tend to put more than 1/3 gin... mix to taste. =) Anyway, these tend to get people destroyed because they are yummy and the caffeine from the Mountain Dew is intense.


----------



## frocher (Aug 1, 2007)

*,,,,*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 1, 2007)

im plain, here is what i drink

HYPNOTIQ AND SPRITE (no directions needed)

MIDOURI SOUR (equal parts of midouri and sweet and sour mix and /or sprite)

and everything else everybody already really drinks like cranberry and vodka, rum and coke, flavored frozen margaritas (my fav is raspberry)

there is another drink i like..go to dave and busters website..its called BLUE SAMBA..its to die for!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 3, 2007)

I have one similar to Shimmer's Strawberry Cheesecake, except its 

*CHERRY Cheesecake*
1/2 oz vanilla vodka (my fave is Stoli)
1/2 oz Grenadine
splash of pineapple juice

*Combine vodka & Grenadine in a shake with ice. Add splash of juice. Shake, strain into a shotglass, and shoot away! Its delish!

Some others...

*Cherry Bomb Shot*
1 oz cherry vodka (I like Smirnoff's Black Cherry)
3 oz Redbull energy drink
1 splash Grenadine

*Pour vodka & Redbull into small glass. Add Grenadine slowly so it sinks to the bottom without mixing for a layering effect.

*Washington Apple Shot*
1/3 oz Crown Royale
1/3 oz Sour Apple Pucker
1/3 oz Cran
1 splash soda (Sprite, 7-Up, or club soda)

*Pour Crown Royale, Sour Apple Pucker & juice into a cocktail shaker. Shake and strain into a shot glass. Add a splash of soda. (Don't let the Crown Royale scare you - this one tastes just like apple, its my fave!)

*Key Lime Martini*
2 oz vanilla vodka
1 oz lime juice (Rose's is the best for mixed drinks IMO)
1 oz half & half

Pour all three ingredients into a shaker half-filled with ice cubes. Shake well, and strain into a chilled cocktail glass. Garnish with a twist of lime, and serve.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_FYI You can go to TGIFriday's website and get the recipes to their drinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well damn...that beats me having to steal the drinks menus like I do...now if only other restaurants would do that too. lol. I have a collection of drink menus from restuarants in Hawaii, California, Tennessee, New York, and North Carolina. LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_I have one similar to Shimmer's Strawberry Cheesecake, except its 

*CHERRY Cheesecake*
1/2 oz vanilla vodka (my fave is Stoli)
1/2 oz Grenadine
splash of pineapple juice

*Combine vodka & Grenadine in a shake with ice. Add splash of juice. Shake, strain into a shotglass, and shoot away! Its delish!_

 
I have a variation of this.

1/2 oz. McGillicuddy's Vanilla Liquer
1/2 oz. Cranberry Juice

Serve chilled.

Here's some shots...

*Sex with an Alligator*
1/2 oz. grenadine (I've heard other people use Raspberry liquer as well instead of grenadine)
1/2 oz. jager
1/2 oz. melon liquer
splash of sweet n sour

Mix melon liqeur and sweet n sour. Layer the ingredients in a martini glass in the following order... grenadine on the bottom, melon liqeru/sns in the middle and jager on top. It's nummy!

*Lemon Drops*
1 1/2 oz. lemon vodka  (or you can mix regular vodka with tart lemonade)
Sugar
Lemon Wedge.

This is to be taken like a typical tequila shot. Lick the sugar, take the shot and bite the lemon.

*Surfer on Acid*
3/4 oz. jager
1/2 oz. malibu rum
splash of pineapple juice

Mix and serve chilled

*Red Snapper* (can't remember if this one was already posted)
1/2 oz. amaretto
1/2 oz. Crown Royal
1/2 oz. Cranberry juive.

Mix and serve chilled

*Red Death*
1/2 oz. Southern Comfort
1/2 oz. Disarenno Amareto
1/2 oz. sloe gin
2 splashes of orange juice

Mix and serve chilled

*Rattlesnake*
1 part Kahlua
1 part Bailey's Irish Cream

*Diamondback Rattlesnake*
1 part Kahlua
1 part Bailey's Irish Cream
1 part Bacardi 151

*Skip and Go Naked*
1 part Beefeater gin
2 parts sour mix
1 splash beer

Slowly stir with ice and strain

*The Blue Bayou*
3/4 oz. Southern Comfort
3/4 oz. blue curacao
3/4 oz. pineapple juice


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 11, 2007)

Well folks, I've found it, the tastiest drink EVER!

The *Sneaky Tiki*:
I'm not totally sure on the amounts but it's
Malibu Rum
Amaretto
Sweet and Sour
and Pineapple juice

Oh lord it's the best thing ever!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

......


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm a big fan of beer. My new fave is Blue Moon <3

But I am always up for a crown and coke.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2007)

*Bellini Martini*

1 oz. peach schnapps
1 oz. vodka (flavored works best...love this with raspberry vodka)
1 oz. champagne (sparkling wine will work in a pinch)

Mix the schnapps and vodka in a shaker with ice, strain into glass.  Top with the champagne and garnish with frozen raspberries (or fruit of choice).  These go down niiiiice and easy!

Also love Chambord w/ club soda and a lime.


----------

